# Aeromax Users?



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Anyone have any experience of Aeromax and their wireless system?

I have the service at home n Spain which comes with Static/Public IP :

Asignacion de la Dirección IP - estáticamente
Direction IP - 31.220.xxx.xxx

Despite all my efforts (and I'm pretty tech savvy) I cannot connect to the IP address from outside. Router Port Forwarded etc... Nothing.

Anyone have any success? 

I'm guess the issue is that this has something to do with the multiple IP Tables. 

External
Outdoor Receiver 
Router

Thanks


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

It is very unlikely they will allow that, you may configure a port forward for a service but not for all ports and without authentication (VPN).


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Static/Public IP is part of their service to users. I could understand the prevention of DMZ or indeed particular ports being closed, but not all of them.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Not sure I get what you mean, are you just trying to connect to the internet outside like on your patio or do you want to make it portable. Pretty sure you can't do the latter unless it's with something like teamviewer. 
We have aeromax so it's probably similar.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Did you ever sort it out piersuk?

I have a question too re aeromax, they say that you can have up to 5 email addresses per account but how do you actually get the addresses?
Has anybody done that before?

Also I have to say that I know aeromax gets a lot of negativity but I have nothing but praise for them.

We have never had any connectivity issues over the years and the day we moved house their tech came out and moved the equipment to our new place so we had internet as soon as we moved in.
Plus yesterday I checked their site to find they have updated their plans and found out that instead of paying 29.99 plus IVA for 6mb I can now get 10mb for 30 euro including IVA.
So I shot them an email, had a reply in about 15 minutes saying they will change our plan and later that day our speeds have been changed.

So all in all I'm very happy with them.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Nope.. I've narrowed it down to NAT > NAT but beyond that I'm still up against it.

I have d10, same as you though I was paying 27€ which has gone up to 30€  

Not sure about the emails? I use my own domain and server which means my email hasn't changed for 20 years. It's the way forward!

I can't see anything in my contact or bundle suggesting there are user emails though, sorry.


----------

